# Buttmontagen von Kleinboot



## Wahoo (15. April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,    
Wir fahren mit einer Gruppe von 8 Anglern am 8 Mai nach Langeland.
Welche Methode oder Montage empfiehlt sich am besten auf Butt. Wir wollen 
vom Boot aus angeln. Ankern ? mit einem oder zwei Anker, wie schwer müssen die Anker sein. Welche Montagen kommen zum Einsatz. Oder Driften? mit Driftsack? Welche Driftmethode? Welche Köder usw. usw.
Wäre für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Nordangler (15. April 2004)

*AW: Buttmontagen von Kleinboot*

Hallo
Ich verweise mal auf die anderen Threads.
Da stehen verschiedene Fangmethoden drinne.
Ankern ist vor Langeland je nach Wetter empfehlendswert.
Bei leichtem Wind ist evtl ein leichtes Treiben von Vorteil.
Ich kann euch nur empfehlen, möglichst leicht zu angeln. Egal ob mit Naturköder oder Kunstköder.
Köder Nummer 1 ist für mich auf Butt immer noch der Seeringelwurm. Dann folgt der Wattwurm.
Hier noch die Frage, wohin fahrt ihr nach Langeland ??
Es gibt dort verschiedene Plätze, wo man sehr gut fangen kann.

Sven


----------



## Wahoo (15. April 2004)

*AW: Buttmontagen von Kleinboot*

Hallo Nordangler,

wir fahren nach Spodsberg. Was meinst Du damit so leicht wie möglich??
Und kann man Butt´s auch auf Kunstköder fangen. 
Wie tief sollte man im Mai angeln und wo.
Wir haben in Sachen Butt - Null Ahnung -


----------



## Nordangler (15. April 2004)

*AW: Buttmontagen von Kleinboot*

Hi Wahoo
Von Spodsberg haltet euch mal links Richtung Leuchtturm. Dort sind einige schöne Buttstellen. Mit so leicht wie möglich heißt für mich zb. mit der Spinnrute bis 40 gr. vom Boot aus.
Als Montagen mit Grundblei und Seeringelwurm, Buttlöffel oder Effzett-Blinker und Wurm.
Es gibt einige wenige, die angeln mit kleinen Twistern und Geruchtsstoffen.
Tiefe kann von 2 Meter bis 10 Meter wechseln. Da würde ich im Angelladen nachfragen.
Die sind freundlich und helfen gerne.
Und wenn ihr mal Brandungsangeln machen wollt, ist die Montage ja in der Regel Padernoster mit Krallenblei.
Man kann auch mit Fischfetzen versuchen. Habe damit aber weniger Erfolg gehabt.
Was allerdings gut geht und kapitale Platte bringt ist das Über Grund zupfen mit Sandaalen am Blei.

Sven


----------



## Meeres_Angler (15. April 2004)

*AW: Buttmontagen von Kleinboot*

Hallo als wenn ihr euch da nicht auskennt fahrt ihr zu dem Angeladen neben dem hotel.das betreibt ein deutscher der sagt euch wo man zur zeit gut platte fangen kann,(da bekommt ihr auch köder)oder selber buddeln.
kunstköder kannst du auf butt vergessen,am besten sind watt.seeringel würmer,auch kleine fetzten oder ganelen usw.
tiefen zwischen ca.5 bis 10 m mit viel sand sind gut.eine gute stelle ist links von spodsberg am alten leuchtturm oder an der grünen tonne rechts von spodsberg.besser ist es noch vor lolland aber ohne seekarte und gps ist das nicht so doll.
ich sage immer erst treiben lassen um zu sehen wo die jungs stecken,dann in der passenden tiefe (seillänge zb. 8m tief x3 sind 24m ankerseil) ankern und immer eine rute mit würmern im wasser lassen damit die duftspur nicht abreist.ihr könnt auch raby daby nehmen.wenn ihr an eine strömungskannte kommt wo es stark stömt,dann mal versuch kuz vor der kannte zu fischen(das hast du öfter in langeland).

leicht heist beim ankern bzw bei 0 drift 20-100g.bei drift ebent mehr,damit du den köder am grund halten kannst. vom treibenem boot fische ich mit bis zu 1000g(ist aber eine ausnahme).

ein anker reicht.aber er sollte sich gut im sand halten können.einen treib anker würde ich nicht nehmen.

man kann mit nachläufer montagen arbeiten oder direkt an der hauptschnut zwei haken und dem blei unten(das giebt weniger hänger wenn du mischgrund hast). oder ohne perlen,löffel,turbos usw. das muß am probieren machmal ist es egal andermal rot mit löffel oder rot gelb. 
man sagt viel drift kurze vorfächer wenig drift lange vorfächer (bei mir bis zu 4m) 


*achte auf eure dk fischereierlaubnis letzte mal haben sie viele kontrollen gemacht.*
*und achtet auf die min maße bzw auf die schonzeit vom butt (rogner),sonnst wirds teuer.*

mfg
meeres angler


----------



## Nordangler (15. April 2004)

*AW: Buttmontagen von Kleinboot*

Dem habe ich nichts weiter hinzu zufügen. Jetzt ist das ganze Spektrum drin.
Viel Erfolg beim ganzen testen.

Sven


----------



## Wahoo (16. April 2004)

*AW: Buttmontagen von Kleinboot*

Danke Jungs,

werd mal sehen ob ich das umsetzen kann.
Wäre doch gelacht.

Achso. Wann ist denn Schonzeit für den Butt in Dänemark???


----------



## Meeres_Angler (17. April 2004)

*AW: Buttmontagen von Kleinboot*



			
				Wahoo schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Jungs,
> 
> werd mal sehen ob ich das umsetzen kann.
> Wäre doch gelacht.
> ...


 Hallo also wenn ihr in spodsberg ankommt guckt ihr mal am hafen wann der hafenmeißter da ist. da bekommt ihr zb. auch eure DK angelscheine und eine deutsche liste mit schonzeiten größen  usw aber auch noch vieles mehr(zb.verhalten auf dem meer).

 ich selber fahre lieber im herbst auf butt  da sind sie fetter und ich habe kein problem mit schonzeiten.aber im mai ist glaube ich noch schonzeit für butt(rogner),aber ich weis es nicht genau.
 guckt lieber nach sonnst kann es teuer werden.

 mfg
 meeres angler                           #:


----------



## Pete (17. April 2004)

*AW: Buttmontagen von Kleinboot*

spezielle buttangelei wird auch von kuttern gegenüber von langeland, in onsevik, einem kleinen hafen auf der westseite von lolland betrieben...klar auch, die haben geniale reviere vor ihrer türe...speziell im herbst wird hier vom treibenden kutter auf platte gefischt...hab 2002 eine solche tour mitgemacht...meines erachtens ist das gerödel nicht so entscheidend...die tiefe und der untergrund müssen stimmen...8-10 meter sind ideal...watties sind unschlagbar...gewicht variiert zwischen 80 und 250 gr. ...ne rute mit weicher spitzenaktion macht sich am besten...
letzten herbst hab ich vom boot aus hier in deutschland (meschendorf bei rerik) auf platte geschleppt...zu zweit hatten wir 52 platte, wobei das persönliche maß bei ca. 30 cm lag...es war ein genialer tag, bei dem alle möglichen voraussetzungen passten und zudem petrus uns aussergewöhnlich hold war...auch hier waren nachläufermontagen mal ohne, mal mit perlen und löffel im einsatz...


----------



## Franky (17. April 2004)

*AW: Buttmontagen von Kleinboot*

Moin...
Ich war eine/zwei Wochen nach Pete wieder im Meschendorf mit Jörg draussen - und wir haben bis auf 2 Butt nur Dorsch (17) erschleppt... Die Drift muss stimmen - nicht nur die "Richtung", viel mehr die Geschwindigkeit. Wenn mans genau nimmt, hatten wir Raketenwürmer unten dran... :q
Der Driftsack hat wenig gebracht. Den Anker schlurfen lassen wäre vielliecht ne Lösung gewesen, auf die man erst später kommt.
Nachläufermontagen sind immer "richtig", aber es schadet nie, wenn man noch einen Springer über dem Blei mitlaufen lässt... Als "Blei" einfach einen Pilker zwischenschalten, wo der Drilling durch einen Wirbel ersetzt wurde.
Wenn man allerdings nicht driften möchte, sondern stumpf auf einer Sandbank ankern möchte, sollte der Köder bewegt werden (orrnlich blei aufplumpsen lassen), um zu locken.
Montagen nicht unbedingt mit Material überfrachten... Eine mittlere, 2 kleinere (oder eine kleinere) Perle, n Spinnerblättchen mit Perle oder nüschts (Watti pur - nich on the Rocks :q) ist immer gut.


----------



## chippog (18. April 2004)

*AW: Buttmontagen von Kleinboot*

montage eins: pilker mit nachläufer, zehn bis vierzig zentimeter lang, vierziger schnur, ein paar perlen, perlmutt, rot, gelb, was weiss ich, vielleicht ein mikrospinnerblatt, vierer bis zweinuller haken, je vorsichtiger, desto kleiner, gilt auch für den schurdurchmesser. über dem pilker einen haken als paternostermontage, gleiche aufmachung wie nachläufer. blinker sollte silber, silber/blau, vielleicht ein bergmann, schnell zu wechseln und zwischen vierzig und zweihundert sein.montage lässt sich gut gegen die strömung werfen und ranfischen immer wieder mal auf den boden aufschlagen lassen.
montage zwei: running boom mit fünfzig bis zweihundert zentimeter langem nachläufer (vorsicht beim runterlassen besonders der langen nachläufer, die auch erst nach etwas erfahrung zum einsatz kommen sollten), gerne zwei haken am nachläufer. aufmachung wie oben bei montage eins, blei oder anderes gewicht am running boom fünfzig bis vierhundert gramm. oberhalb vom running-boom kann auch wie bei montage eins ein haken in paternostermausführung angebracht sein. unterhalb dieses paternostermontierten hakens könnte der pilker schnell gegen den running boom getauscht werden und natürlich umgekehrt. perlen, hakengrösse und so weiter, alles wie oben!
beide montagen sollten unbedingt recht aktiv gefischt werden, immer mal vorsichtig vom boden hochheben, etwas warten und langsam wieder runter. das gewicht, ob blei oder pilker spielt keine rolle, sollte hier und da auch kräftig auf den meeresboden gedonnert werden. einfach nur hinterm boot herschleppen oder auf dem boden liegen lassen gibt allermeistens wesentlich weniger fisch, da plattfisch in der regel von futterneid regiert wird. falls du frische, natürlich ungeräucherte sprotten bekommen kannst, unbedingt testen. auch sehr (!!!) frischer tintenfisch kann ein bomben köder sein. an sonsten haben die anderen ja schon die richtigen köder empfohlen. vergiss den kescher nicht! frage viele andere angler, ohren und augen immer offen, naheliegende boote können den ein oder anderen angelplattstipp ungewollt preisgeben... ach ja, nachher bitte hier einen bericht rein, das wäre besonders fein!! skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------

